# Black Americans in Davao



## funlovinu2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone, Im a first timer to the phils and I want t know if there are other black americans in Davao also I want to visist Talikud which is part of the samal island I dont want to feel out of place can someone give me a perspective on that...Also do I need to carry my passport everywhere I go? where should store my laptop and other valuables.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

funlovinu2 said:


> Hello Everyone, Im a first timer to the phils and I want t know if there are other black americans in Davao also I want to visist Talikud which is part of the samal island I dont want to feel out of place can someone give me a perspective on that...Also do I need to carry my passport everywhere I go? where should store my laptop and other valuables.


Not sure about Davao, but there is in Bacolod. I have also seen their kids with several school kids here. I only carry my ACR with me. I leave my passport at home unless I am traveling by plane or if there is a need for additional ID. As for a laptop and other valuables, I would be extremely careful. You can easily get singled out for muggings. I would leave those at home or carry only if necessary. Buy a cheap phone while you are here so you don't get upset when you get pick pocketed. I have one with a camera so I can transfer pictures to my computer when I get home.

I enjoy traveling all over and feel fairly safe during the day. I always have a local with me everywhere I go. It helps with translation and safety. On a positive note, I always easy better when a local is with me and things are cheaper for locals. 

You're not in Kansas anymore. Just enjoy the ride!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum.

Have met 2 African-Americans here in Iloilo so know that you are not alone although I don't know about Davao since I have not been there. I am a "Breed" being part German & part Sioux Indian(born on a Reservation in North Dakota) and I have noted that everybody seems to be treated the same so please don't be concerned about that part of it.

I also leave my Passport at home unless travelling or there is some other need to have it with me, although I do have a Philippine Driver License and still have my Arizona License too.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend carrying your passport around everywhere with you, too easy to lose it that way. Just make a couple Xerox copies of the page with your name and photo on it, and carry that around with you instead. The only time anyone has ever asked to see my passport was going through immigration at the airport, or when I applied for my ACR card a few years ago. I don't really know very much about the black community here in the Philippines, and about the only useful advice I can possibly give is that if you happen go out in the boonies, out where a lot of people don't have television, people might stare at you, but they don't mean anything bad, they're just curious. Also, some of the shopping malls look exactly like the malls back home, but they are not! Always double check everything before you pay for it at the register, because basically once you buy it is yours forever, and they sell a lot of junk over here. Also, most of the employees in the department stores are just temporaries, they don't get paid very much, and they don't care about their jobs. If you ask someone where something is in their store, a lot of time they say they will go ask someone, but then they disappear and never come back. If you get bad service over here, don't feel bad it happens to everyone. Most importantly avoid any conflicts because the authorities tend to look at foreigners from the West as walking bags of money.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I helped an older fellow moved back to Davao last year. He had lived there for six years previously and after a couple of years back in the US he decided to return. He said that he had met about five other African-Americans there and generally felt comfortable. The locals don't look at you any different than any other "Joe".


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

I go to the Davao Region alot because my wife is from there so I probably have the most experience that can help you. I have seen and talked too two Black Americans in my many times to Davao and the surrounding area. If you stay in the city no one will care less at all. But if you go somewhere like where my wife is from up in Compostela Valley then yes you will get looked at, <Snip> I do as well being a young handsome white guy up there. But for the most part everybody is friendly. The last time I was in Davao I was amazed because there are getting to be a sizeable Indian population in Davao, so it is now not just British/Americans/Australians there. 

You do not need to carry your passport with you at all times. If you do that then something may happen to it. I would keep it in a safe place somewhere. The thing that strikes me is that you never mentioned if you were going to visit or see anyone? If you are then they will know the good and bad places to go.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

funlovinu2 said:


> Hello Everyone, Im a first timer to the phils and I want t know if there are other black americans in Davao also I want to visist Talikud which is part of the samal island I dont want to feel out of place can someone give me a perspective on that...Also do I need to carry my passport everywhere I go? where should store my laptop and other valuables.



I have been warn that a US passport is valuable to thieves, why? I do not know. On the second visa extension you will get an “I” card that is all you need before that you may carry a photocopy of your passport. You are required to have a Philippine driver’s license if in the Philippines for 90 days. With a US driver’s license it is easy to get. Do not carry you credit cards and ATM cards with you. I have been to Davao, I like it and felt reasonable safe there. The island Davao is on has dangerous area, be careful! 
Tony


----------

